# Let's Not Forget Electric Car Flaws



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Lodi, California writer Steve Hansen believes 'I seriously doubt that most Americans will find pure electric vehicles practical.'

More...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Someone needs to educate this jackass about the benefits of owning an electric car. Obviously some people need to keep their trap shut if they don't know anything about it. Aside from a few dealer incentives and grants<---which are given for all sorts of actually useless nonsense, the current EV boom I believe is driven partially by high gas prices and partially by the benefits of lithium technology.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

List the flaws of an EV against the flaws of an ICE.

This guy needs to get educated on the differences.

But hey, he is selling "information".........


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea the flaws. Here's one for ya buddy. I read an article about an RAV4 a guy has put 40000 miles on. All he's spent on it is the money to buy two winshield wipers! Now he's got to buy tires. Not bad for 40K miles.

Lets see, that's about 12 oil changes and two air filter changes for a normal car, adding up to about $300 or so. Add in an antifreeze swap next year then start replacing hoses and belts. It's a never ending thing with "normal" vehicles.

I've got 6500 miles on mine and I've had to replace one 6v battery for $90 that failed for some reason. And it hasn't dripped one drop of oil on the highway.


I can't wait to go with a better battery or capacitor bank to replace that lead.


----------

